# Next Gen TT RS render.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Bigger Format*

Source Render: Autozeitung.de


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hope not*

I seriously doubt that the air vents would be exposed and not be protected by a grill. Also don't like this artist's primer ground effects on the front and lower rockers. On the positive side, the spy photo/video buzz gives me hope we will finally see a Mk 3 sometime in my lifetime - it's long overdue. I'm hoping the handling improvements will be as significant as the change from the Mk 1 to Mk 2. Fortunately, I think it is highly unlikely that there will be a degradation in engine performance as there was in the original Mk 2 (but fixed in the 2011+ engine). Dare we hope for the 2.5L engine in the TTS?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

According to rumors, the new TT-S will get the same 2.5 ltr TFSI engine as the Q3 RS with 310 hp.
Audi want to put the TT higher up in the market and put more space between TT and same A3 models.
So a 2.5 TFSI in the new TT-S compare to the 2.0 TFSI in the new S3 would make sense in that way.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

R5T said:


> According to rumors, the new TT-S will get the same 2.5 ltr TFSI engine as the Q3 RS with 310 hp.
> Audi want to put the TT higher up in the market and put more space between TT and same A3 models.
> So a 2.5 TFSI in the new TT-S compare to the 2.0 TFSI in the new S3 would make sense in that way.


There has also been a rumour that Audi's new compact 3.0-litre twin turbo V6 could go in the TT-RS. If this is right, that would allow a detuned the 5-cylinder 2.5-litre to go in the TTS. I actually think the TTRS will stick with the five. 

Actually, it makes a lot of sense to have the five in 2 states of tune in the TTS and TTRS. The TTRS is supposed to get 380 bhp in a much lighter car. 

This render is supposed to be quite close to how it will look.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This render is just a TT RS with some changes.
If it will look like that they better don't bother at all, to change the TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This render is just a TT RS with some changes.
If it will look like that they better don't bother at all, to change the TT.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I was in Munich for A3 training and they showed as a new TT, it looks nothing like these renderings except for maybe the headlights on the top one. The front end is similar to the new coupe quattro concepts we've seen, very angular and more aggressive than MK1, MK2. The sides are flat like a MK1 and the arches blend more into the rocker like a MK1. Overall it has more of a rake shape to it. The roof line is simialr to MK2 but there is a sort of notch in the C pillar that gives the rear a more chunky look. The interior is super minimalist a TFT dash that displays all info, including the Navigation. The car we saw was silver with polished wheels and while we didn't get to stand next to it or touch it, but it drove under it's own power onto a revolving stage and we were given an extensive 3d video tour around the entire car. Does it look like a baby R8? Not at all but I think it will be well received, I think the modders and tuners will have a field day with it, it's a very modern interpretation of the classic TT design and I think the more aggressive front end is the shape of things to come from Audi.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Crocodile said:


> There has also been a rumour that Audi's new compact 3.0-litre twin turbo V6 could go in the TT-RS. If this is right, that would allow a detuned the 5-cylinder 2.5-litre to go in the TTS. I actually think the TTRS will stick with the five.
> 
> Actually, it makes a lot of sense to have the five in 2 states of tune in the TTS and TTRS. The TTRS is supposed to get 380 bhp in a much lighter car.
> 
> This render is supposed to be quite close to how it will look.


I hope the upcoming TT-RS will use that 3.0 V6 twin-turbo :thumbup::thumbup:

I really don't see the reason on why Audi would use the same 2.5T in both TT-S and TT-RS. Most enthusiasts will settle for the TT-S and get a tune to surpass the TT-RS's output.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> I hope the upcoming TT-RS will use that 3.0 V6 twin-turbo :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I really don't see the reason on why Audi would use the same 2.5T in both TT-S and TT-RS. Most enthusiasts will settle for the TT-S and get a tune to surpass the TT-RS's output.


Even with that new V6 Bi-Turbo under the TT RS bonnet, i would choose the 2.5 TFSI under the TT-S bonnet.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> I really don't see the reason on why Audi would use the same 2.5T in both TT-S and TT-RS. Most enthusiasts will settle for the TT-S and get a tune to surpass the TT-RS's output.


Seems to be the trend with S and RS cars lately


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Based on comments from multiple folks who have seen the prototype Mk 3 in person at Audi in Germany recently*

The Mk 3 exterior is only a slight evolutionary change from the Mk 2. Personally, I was very excited about the Mk 3 being a mini R8 but that will not be the case. Unless the drive train and handling are much improved over the Mk 2, and/or a drop in price (which many folks say will not happen because Audi wants to increase the price), the Mk 3 will continue to be a North America sales dud that the Mk 2 has been for many years.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> ...it drove under it's own power ...


Well then it won't be much of a driver's car if it drives itself ...


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> The Mk 3 exterior is only a slight evolutionary change from the Mk 2. Personally, I was very excited about the Mk 3 being a mini R8 but that will not be the case. Unless the drive train and handling are much improved over the Mk 2, and/or a drop in price (which many folks say will not happen because Audi wants to increase the price), the Mk 3 will continue to be a North America sales dud that the Mk 2 has been for many years.



I wouldn't go that far, it's a pretty cool looking car and while you can tell it's a TT, the front end is quite a bit more aggressive looking than the MK1/2. Not to mention both the super clean interior and the TFT cluster are glimpses into the future of Audi design. Will it attract more TT buyers, hard to say but I doubt it's going to chase any away either.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Have you seen the TT in person or are your comments based on the rendering?*



Mr. Rabboto said:


> I wouldn't go that far, it's a pretty cool looking car and while you can tell it's a TT, the front end is quite a bit more aggressive looking than the MK1/2. Not to mention both the super clean interior and the TFT cluster are glimpses into the future of Audi design. Will it attract more TT buyers, hard to say but I doubt it's going to chase any away either.


.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Picture update on top.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Nope, still just a MK2 with a Coupe concept/RS7 front end. If you look at the spy photos, you can see the sides of the car are flat and it has large arches integrated into the rockers, much like a MK1 with a more modern feel.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Nope, still just a MK2 with a Coupe concept/RS7 front end. If you look at the spy photos, you can see the sides of the car are flat and it has large arches integrated into the rockers, much like a MK1 with a more modern feel.


I hope it looks a lot like this.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

The fender arches and rockers and flat sides are very similar but the nose is completely different, much more angular and aggressive.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the new TT. Hope it is a little bit bigger and has a stick with the 2.0 Quattro ...


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*My apologies. Forgot your earlier post about actually seeing the car*



Mr. Rabboto said:


> I wouldn't go that far, it's a pretty cool looking car and while you can tell it's a TT, the front end is quite a bit more aggressive looking than the MK1/2. Not to mention both the super clean interior and the TFT cluster are glimpses into the future of Audi design. Will it attract more TT buyers, hard to say but I doubt it's going to chase any away either.


two comments. Some have stated that the dash being shown is still a mule from an A3 and will not be the production dash? Also, the spy photos I see show air intakes just under the headlights whereas most renderings I have seen seem to ignore this. At least the TTRS rendering at the beginning of this thread has the intakes at the right place. I expect the TT front to look more like this rendering than like a Mk 1. Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

The dash in pics is the A3 not the new TT. The new TT has a TFT cluster, no pop up screen on the dash and it's even more minimalist than the A3 dash.

Like I said before, the front end is very similar in design to the coupe quattro concept, especially in the headlight and grill area. The big RS7 gills are not part of the new regular TT front end, although I haven't seen an RS, so who knows.

Also, IIRC, the lower ducts on the new car "connected" under the grill, similar to the new A8 facelift...









So picture the angular nature of the coupe quattro concept and the lower grill design similar to the A8 facelift, albeit more aggressive and you are pretty close.

Something else I've come across, the return of baseball stitching.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Baseball seats?*

Is it the great baseball stitch from the Mk 1 or a continuation of the lame Mk 2 version?


----------

